# Anyone riding the Wine Country Century on 5/7/11??



## Firemedic510 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey guys and girls

I am riding in my first century, being the Wine Country Century on 5/7. Im super excited and will be riding it solo. Looking to see if anyone else here plans to or has ridden this in the past. Here's a link to the site, its a supported ride by Santa Rosa CC. 

http://srcc.memberlodge.com/WCC


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm not doing it this year, but have done it before. It's a nice ride -- scenic and well supported. I like the 200 K better than the century because it goes out to, and along the Sonoma County coast. There's a BBQ at the finish. Enjoy.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm riding it. Did it last year to. Great century to pop your cherry on. Good food and you can drop your cloths off in catered style at the stops which are then ferried back to the finish for you. Lovely scenic views of the vineyards, especially if weather holds.


----------



## jonsd (Jun 20, 2007)

I'll be there too. Looking forward to riding through wine country.


----------



## Firemedic510 (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks like the weather will be great for the ride. Cant wait. Looking forward to my first century and of course the views/ ride. 

What are you guys riding? Ill be on a '09 Scott CR1. Hope to see you guys out there.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

*The Ride*

I'll be cruisin' it on Colnago C50 & enjoying it all! :thumbsup:


----------



## jonsd (Jun 20, 2007)

Soma Smoothie. See you there!


----------



## BikingBill (Oct 30, 2010)

Did the century last year, this year I'm doing the 200k option. Should be fun.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

i've done it in years past. it's a nice ride. if it's your first, save a little juice for chalk hill at the end. it's not a particularly hard climb, but it will feel that way after a long-ish day in the saddle.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I'll be down there. Leaving tomorrow to relax for a day or so before. Watch for the bright pink Lounge Kit. That'll be me and maybe Mrs. Ridgetop if she decides to copy me.


----------



## Firemedic510 (Jan 21, 2009)

Had a fun ride. For my first century I think it was perfect. I would do it again, but I really did not like the horrible conditions of a lot of the roads. Very little car traffic, but so many patches/holes/ potholes/ cracks that it took a toll and was very tiring on the whole body after awhile. I have a pretty stiff bike so that didn't help at all either.

Otherwise I had a blast and was a very fun ride. Hope everyone else did too!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Got the 124.5 miles in. Not a bad ride, but I much preferred the first 1/2 over the second. Was pretty crowded for a while, but in the last 30 miles I saw very few people over all. Probably due to the 200KM course. Not too many people out there with me after the lunch stop. Started at 7:30 or so and got done at about 4:30. Not bad for almost no riding yet this season.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh yeah, if anyone wants to see the rest of the ride report go to http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=249026 in the commuting forum.


----------



## jonsd (Jun 20, 2007)

Beautiful scenery. Apart from two flats and a cut fingertip while brushing a shard of glass stuck in my front tire, an awesome ride. The coastal bit was worth the headwinds and the extra mileage... way less crowded too.

Ridgetop, I'm pretty sure I was on your wheel for a bit between stop 3 and heading into lunch. I was in the grey and neon green castelli kit.


----------



## Breneko (May 9, 2011)

robwh9 said:


> I'm not doing it this year, but have done it before. It's a nice ride -- scenic and well supported. I like the 200 K better than the century because it goes out to, and along the Sonoma County coast. There's a BBQ at the finish. Enjoy.


definitely looking into this. 

edit: actually I don't know if I'd be comfortable riding 200k at this point....


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

jonsd said:


> Beautiful scenery. Apart from two flats and a cut fingertip while brushing a shard of glass stuck in my front tire, an awesome ride. The coastal bit was worth the headwinds and the extra mileage... way less crowded too.
> 
> Ridgetop, I'm pretty sure I was on your wheel for a bit between stop 3 and heading into lunch. I was in the grey and neon green castelli kit.


Pretty sure I remember you. You should have screamed at me!


----------

